# ADA existing RR vs Beer and wine license urinal requirement



## ADAguy (Oct 24, 2013)

Exisisting resturaunt with non-compliant mens RR/ single occupancy room with Toilet, urinal and Lav.

Without urinal room meets minimum clear floor space requirement for side transfer but removal is apparently contrary to Liquor license requirement.

Can't move walls, doesn't ADA trump Liquor?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 24, 2013)

Not without a judge ruling it does

2 separate regulations usually means you have to meet both.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2013)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Exisisting resturaunt with non-compliant mens RR/ single occupancy room with Toilet, urinal and Lav. Without urinal room meets minimum clear floor space requirement for side transfer but removal is apparently contrary to Liquor license requirement.
> 
> Can't move walls, doesn't ADA trump Liquor?


Moving walls does not constitute "technical in-feasibility"  Where there is a will and money there is a way.  Both required.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2013)

agree with above!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2013)

Access is required.

serving alcohol and a urinal is discretionary.

If the ABC does not wave their requirements, you enlarge the restroom or don't serve alcohol


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2013)

Actually not an ABC requirement, County of LA health code, they don't want you peeing on toilet seats.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2013)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Actually not an ABC requirement, County of LA health code, they don't want you peeing on toilet seats.


Yes it is an ABC requirement.  Health department allows no urinals in all food service establishment s.

Open fronts on the seats are also required per the CPC


----------



## Fort (Oct 26, 2013)

I would say the applicant should show an enlarged plan drawing demonstrating CBC Ch.11B compliance if the urinal may be omitted.

In a single-accomodation restroom I don't see why one would need both a toilet and a urinal.

Perhaps ABC & Health Dept would be agreeable if provided with a clearly documented reason for the request.


----------

